# Wanting to travel to dubai on valid spouse uk visa on Pakistani passport



## arshad shah (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone help on this, I am a UK citizen with a British passport and have got a job in dubai on short term basis...my company will arrange for my visa and documents etc but my wife would like to visit me in dubai for few weeks....but she isnt a british passport holder...wife has a valid spouse visa on her passports up till oct 2014 or something...can she travel on her passport and get a stamp entry visa on arriving in to dubai or not?

Thanks 

ash


----------



## aamirshanu (Oct 29, 2012)

arshad shah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help on this, I am a UK citizen with a British passport and have got a job in dubai on short term basis...my company will arrange for my visa and documents etc but my wife would like to visit me in dubai for few weeks....but she isnt a british passport holder...wife has a valid spouse visa on her passports up till oct 2014 or something...can she travel on her passport and get a stamp entry visa on arriving in to dubai or not?
> 
> ...


your wife also need a visa to travel in dubai if she is having a pakistani or indian or any asian passport its better u apply for her visit visa short term which is valid for 30 days and 60 days


----------

